# DA Showcase Question...



## Woobie06 (Apr 10, 2018)

Hi, Quick question for those on the DA Train...In the showcases is it an everybody plays, try to give players an opportunity to be seen, evaluated?  Is the focus more just on playing and getting the kids exposure?  I’m just curious how players who may play more in other situations, play less in the showcases and the dynamics associated with it.  

Has the experience been that the coach’s set the expectations with the players/parents?  Just curious.  Thanks.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Apr 10, 2018)

The challenge is it’s a College Showcase but the games also count in the standings for playoffs.  What I witnessed and heard from others was that minutes were distributed more evenly than league play.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Apr 10, 2018)

And I don’t see coaches setting expectations with parents.


----------



## Real Deal (Apr 10, 2018)

Simisoccerfan said:


> The challenge is it’s a College Showcase but the games also count in the standings for playoffs.  What I witnessed and heard from others was that minutes were distributed more evenly than league play.


This is a good point.  It'd be nice if the showcases didn't count in the league standings.  The teams aren't even in the same leagues.  It's really a chance for all the girls to be seen by college coaches so maybe would be a good venue to forgo the standings, and maybe even the sub and no re-entry rules, to better facilitate the intent of college scouting and give all the girls a chance without any worry of repercussions to the team.  That said, there are certainly coaches who play all the girls regardless, and others who set expectations, or so I hear.


----------



## Hired Gun (Apr 11, 2018)

Real Deal said:


> This is a good point.  It'd be nice if the showcases didn't count in the league standings.  The teams aren't even in the same leagues.  It's really a chance for all the girls to be seen by college coaches so maybe would be a good venue to forgo the standings, and maybe even the sub and no re-entry rules, to better facilitate the intent of college scouting and give all the girls a chance without any worry of repercussions to the team.  That said, there are certainly coaches who play all the girls regardless, and others who set expectations, or so I hear.


I know they were filming all games - where and when can those games be viewed?


----------



## 4DaLuvoftheGM (Apr 11, 2018)

You can purchase game videos here:

https://touchlinevideo.com/2018-events/2018-da-girls-spring-showcase/

A few featured games were filmed. You can watch them on US Academy YouTube Channel.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCk1pcWQ5E19g0Cgp4c1eI1w


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 11, 2018)

4DaLuvoftheGM said:


> You can purchase game videos here:
> 
> https://touchlinevideo.com/2018-events/2018-da-girls-spring-showcase/
> 
> ...


Thank you very  much.  I am going to check out the two games that I see from local teams.


----------



## windnsea26 (Apr 11, 2018)

Curious too.  If you look at the game reports and see some kids that are playing 0-15 minutes a game it doesn't look like they're playing to develop or showcase their players. lol.  I'm guessing the coach is playing to get into the playoffs and keep up with their standings.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Apr 12, 2018)

I believe the true purpose of the DA Showcase's are to showcase the top talent to the US Staff. College looks in this arena are a bonus. Sure there's an ethical side to the debate but I don't doubt for a minute the best players played the most minutes.


----------



## MWN (Apr 12, 2018)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> I believe the true purpose of the DA Showcase's are to showcase the top talent to the US Staff. College looks in this arena are a bonus. Sure there's an ethical side to the debate but I don't doubt for a minute the best players played the most minutes.


In addition, its not uncommon that the National Team coaches/scouts in attendance at these DA Showcases will notify the DA team coaching staff ahead of time that they have their eyes on a particular player to ensure that player gets sufficient minutes.  I've also heard of situations where a request was made to see a particular player play a particular position.


----------

